# LayoutManager und Abstand



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Also folgendes Problem: hab ne JScrollPane mit JTable beim BorderLayout auf Center gestellt. Passt ja auch, was mich allerdings nicht erfreut ist, dass die JScrollPane direkt auf dem Frame klebt. Ich hätte gerne links, rechts und unten einen kleinen Abstand. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das einstellen könnte?
Danke!

Sandy


----------



## The_S (7. Mai 2008)

Mit verschachtelten Layouts oder einem mächtigeren Layout-Manager  (z. B. GridBagLayout, FormLayout von JGoodies oder das TableLayout)


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2008)

Recht schnell und einfach geht es so:
Erzeuge ein JPanel und gib ihm das BorderLayout und den gewünschten Rand.

```
JPanel panel = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
panel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10)));
```

Dieses Panel setzt du anstelle deiner JScrollPane in den JFrame auf Center.
In das Panel legst du nun die JScrollPane.


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Werd ich gleich mal versuchen. Dankeschön


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2008)

@L-ectron-X:

Ich habe bei mir einen fast identischen Code:


```
JPanel panMain = new JPanel( new BorderLayout( 5, 0 ) );
		panMain.setBorder( BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder( new Insets( 10, 10, 10, 10 ) ) );
```

Nur meckert Eclipse bei "createEmptyBorder". Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2008)

Erwähnen sollte ich noch, dass der verwendete Code in einem FlowLayout liegt:


```
JPanel panGUI = new JPanel( new FlowLayout() );
// ...
JPanel panMain = new JPanel( new BorderLayout( 5, 0 ) );
panMain.setBorder( BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder( new Insets( 10, 10, 10, 10 ) ) );
// ...
panGUI.add( panMain, BorderLayout.NORTH );
// ...
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2008)

Sollte genau so gehen.
Ohne komplette Fehlermeldung, werden wir keine Lösung finden.


----------

